# The first CD/cassette/record, etc you ever purchased?



## micmclo (4 Dec 2012)

What was it? 

For me it was Ocean Colour Scence and the Moasly Shoals

Cassettes cost 10 punts and CDs cost 15 punts, late 1990's
So my first album was a cassette.

Was a great album, I still have it 

Anyone else want to share?

Anyone buy an LP record as their first purchase?


----------



## truthseeker (4 Dec 2012)

Mine was purchased in 1985 or 1986 by collecting tokens on Kellogs cereals and sending them away with a postal order for a vinyl single - Tears for Fears, Everybody Wants to Rule the World.

Recently I bought a Chris de Burgh CD that my father had owned as an LP. I was a bit fascinated that my taste in music hadnt changed in so long and checked my collection to realise I own quite a number of CDs that existed as LPs in my home growing up!!


----------



## RMCF (4 Dec 2012)

Vinyl copy of Madness 'Complete Madness' in 1981 or 82 I think.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Madness/dp/B001SGVDXS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354660820&sr=8-1

What a band.


----------



## Leper (5 Dec 2012)

My first single purchased was:- Where Do You Go To My Honey by Peter Sardstedt.

I think it cost 6/6 (called six and six) Six shillings and six pence


----------



## Crugers (5 Dec 2012)

micmclo said:


> Anyone buy an LP record as their first purchase?


Brothers and Sisters by The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## Ceist Beag (5 Dec 2012)

micmclo said:


> Anyone buy an LP record as their first purchase?


Band Aid - Do They Know It's Christmas


----------



## Odea (5 Dec 2012)

Leper said:


> My first single purchased was:- Where Do You Go To My Honey by Peter Sardstedt.
> 
> I think it cost 6/6 (called six and six) Six shillings and six pence


 
Where do you go to my LOVELY?  I loved this song. Also Scott McKenzie's SanFrancisco and the Beatles Michelle my Belle. I think my first record was the Kinks Sunny Afternoon. (1966). I had lots of Kinks posters on my bedroom wall.


----------



## vandriver (5 Dec 2012)

A thing called love by Johnny Cash in 1974.
Six foot six he stood on the ground,weighed 245 lbs,but I saw that giant of a man brought down by a thing called love


----------



## Firefly (5 Dec 2012)

My first album (From Santa) was Phil Collins "But Seriously"


----------



## ney001 (5 Dec 2012)

Oh dear  it was Chris Rea 'Auberge'   ... i'll get my coat


----------



## Betsy Og (5 Dec 2012)

Fairly sure it was When the World Knows Your Name by Deacon Blue - still a good album, bought it on casette, c1987. 

Around the same time bought Hysteria by Def Leppard, and while it does sound overproduced and a bit dated now it did get me into the whole 'hard rock' genre. Most influential album at that time Appetite for Destruction, before I became a lifelong Iron Maiden fan. So again my musical tastes have, overall, stayed much the same - 'undeveloped' from a muso's point of view no doubt!


----------



## Firefly (5 Dec 2012)

Betsy Og said:


> FairI became a lifelong Iron Maiden fan.


 
Thanks for that....had forgotten all about them..so many great songs!


----------



## TarfHead (5 Dec 2012)

Not sure. Either 'Arrival' by ABBA, or 'The Muppet Show Album'.

Either gives me the same amount of cred  !


----------



## Liamos (5 Dec 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Recently I bought a Chris de Burgh CD that my father had owned as an LP.


 
Only by bringing these things out into the open can we help prevent others from making the same mistakes.


----------



## truthseeker (5 Dec 2012)

Liamos said:


> Only by bringing these things out into the open can we help prevent others from making the same mistakes.



Cheek!! It was the loss of Gerry Ryans Christmas Collection CD that caused me to go looking, I wanted A Spaceman Came Travelling again.

Mind you, Ive been running to it recently and Id be a liar if I said I wasnt loving Spanish Train and me frightening the life out of fellow joggers/walkers announcing "This ones MINE!!!"


----------



## DrMoriarty (5 Dec 2012)

Still have it, too!


----------



## Delboy (5 Dec 2012)

Guns n Roses...appetite for destruction
next one after that was MC Hammer...please hammer, don't hurt 'em

how's about that for opposite ends of the scale!


----------



## Odea (5 Dec 2012)

ney001 said:


> Oh dear  it was Chris Rea 'Auberge'  ... i'll get my coat


 
I have most of Chris Rea's albums. Great artist.


----------



## BillK (5 Dec 2012)

What about Elvis Presley's "Teddy Bear" (?) 1957? I think the date is about right.


----------



## Firefly (6 Dec 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Cheek!! It was the loss of Gerry Ryans Christmas Collection CD that caused me to go looking, I wanted *A Spaceman Came Travelling* again.


 
I worked in retail when I was in secondary school (weekends and Christmas) and that song was part of an album that was played non-stop for 12 hours a day at Christmas. It used to drive me nuts at the time, but now when I hear it it's great 

The one by Slade is great too.


----------



## duchalla (6 Dec 2012)

Superhits '83 on casette.  Twas before the "Now thats what I call music" craic started....


----------



## STEINER (6 Dec 2012)

Boomtown Rats - I don't like Mondays


----------



## majee (6 Dec 2012)

'U2 October' on vinyl. Still have it too


----------



## zztop (6 Dec 2012)

Straight Shooter - Bad Company


----------



## Niall M (7 Dec 2012)

INXS - Kick.... I was cool then


----------



## ajapale (7 Dec 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Still have it, too!



Queen: "News of the World" ! as well.


----------



## Sol28 (7 Dec 2012)

Return of the Jedi - the complete audio soundtrack - on vinyl


----------



## BillK (7 Dec 2012)

I think it's clearly established that, up to now, I have more service in than anyone!


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Dec 2012)

BillK said:


> I think it's clearly established that, up to now, I have more service in than anyone!



silver surfer whah???


----------



## gipimann (7 Dec 2012)

*ahem* 

First LP - Mud's Greatest Hits....(where's the blushing smilie!)

First single - David Essex: Hold me close

Then I discovered Queen, like the good DrM and aj....have almost all of their LPs on vinyl and give them a blast now and again!


----------



## BillK (8 Dec 2012)

I'd prefer to describe my hair colour as ash blonde!


----------



## amtc (9 Dec 2012)

I remember singing Boomtown Rats I don't like Mondays and Rhinestone Cowboy at the top of my voice whilst standing up with my head through the sunroof of my uncle's car, and the guards at Blanchardstown Station stopping us and cautioning a 4 year old! (They were the first ones bought for me)

Then I saved up the Kelloggs tokens for 'Total Eclipse of the Heart' 

But the first single I bought was a-ha Take on Me, and album Hits 1. Still remember there was a mass exodus at lunchtime from school to the local record shop when Frankie Goes to Hollywood 'Relax' was issued.


----------



## Kine (10 Dec 2012)

Queen Greatest Hits two was my first ever cassette buy.

Need I say anything more?!

\m/


----------



## Knuttell (10 Dec 2012)

The Doors first album,The Doors,bought in a sale of work in 1980 for 60p,an album that I have replaced several times,never forget hearing it for the first time,pure rock and roll wall of sound.

Was only listening to it in the car yesterday,still as fresh as a daisy,a timeless classic.


----------



## neady (10 Dec 2012)

True Blue by Madonna circa 1986. My 8 year old self loved it!


----------



## becky (10 Dec 2012)

This thread has given me some good ideas for my neglected ipod over the christmas.

I remember 'I don't like Mondays' as the first current song I liked.  I was a massive fan of Duran Duran.

I can't remember what album I bought first but remember loving an album /tape of Pat Benertar when I was about 17.  

Top of the Pops and larry gogan announcing no. 1 on a Sunday was never missed.

I loved mixed taped and had loads with bits of adverts/DJ's coming in before I could hit stop.  I did save one mixed which is in a box somewhere.


----------



## MeathCommute (11 Dec 2012)

Lloyd Cole and the Commotions "Rattlesnakes". I still consider it a great album


----------



## Deiseblue (11 Dec 2012)

Rod Stewart's " Every picture tells a story " - great album.

One of the best , if not the best , blue eyed soul/rock singers ever , the first three albums were excellent & then we had the sad slide down - "do ya think I'm sexy "  the American songbook & the current Christmas songs double cd.

All that & a succession of Miss Worlds , actresses & models , all blondes of course & of course enough money to bail out our banks - where did it all go wrong Rod ?


----------

